# JET 708100 - Excellent value



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been looking to upgrade my Craftsman- when my wife gives me my allowance of course. I may have to look at the Jet series.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I think it is worth looking at. I don't know what they go for now (I bought my saw in November '06 when they first came out). I paid $399 plus sales tax … the local shop I bought from didn't charge any shipping or handling.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice review! I find just about all Jet products are A+

runngt


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the review. i like Jet products too and i might be getting a contractors saw too (used). thanks again for the review.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congats I think its a nice saw, I hope to upgrade my Delta Benchtop table saw.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a good table saw. Great value and performance. You can get a SCI at ptreeusa.com The one you want is General Model 220 
14 15/16" x 3 11/16" 
Zero Clearance Insert
You may have to make a couple of small cuts but it works perfectly.
Congrats, really good choice


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I was poking around the web the other day and was surprised at the current price of this saw.

I gave $399 + tax (no shipping) for it a local Jet dealer two years ago.

The same saw is on sale on a bunch of websites today at $674.99.

The good deal I got is looking even better!


----------

